
Anyone recommendations for DIY cubical walls? - roguecoder
Having moved to an open office layout, I find myself missing being able to block line of sight while working.  I was thinking of trying to rig up some walls with corrugated plastic, but does anyone know of an off-the-shelf solution for individual employees who are sitting at an open table?<p>(My coworkers are supportive, so I&#x27;m not being anti-social; I&#x27;m just trying to compensate for the space we have.)
======
cr0sh
You could try to build your own.

Get some 1x2 or similar wood, in the lengths you need for the wall. Use a
square to keep things...well...square. Measure twice, cut once, and assemble.
Use a pneumatic stapler (and corner pieces) to keep it all together, or use
angle brackets/braces and screws (if using screws, pre-drill holes). Once you
have the frame done, string some steel wire between each edge (stringer), and
top to bottom (perhaps weaving it) creating a open mesh with say 3x3 inch
holes. Alternatively, get some hardware cloth of the same size (chicken wire
would work well) and tack that in place. Then cover the center with some
polyureathane foam, then cover with cloth. Add some right-angle "feet" to keep
it standing.

Too much work? You could make something heavier using 3/8 plywood - face on
both side with cork spray-glued on.

If that still sounds like too much work - and you have some money to throw
around - look online (craigslist is a good place) to find a local used office
furniture/supply company. Many of these places sell (some even install!) used
cubicles and partitions. They might have something in your budget (sometimes,
they sell these components dirt cheap compared to new - you wouldn't believe
what a cubicle costs).

